# Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.



## VladimirR (4. Juni 2013)

Hello! My name is Vladimir. I am a fisherman from Siberia.  I have a hobby, I'm shooting a video of fishing and writing music.

Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.
October 9. Fishing in Siberia (Republic of Tuva).  I suggest to admire the beauty of the river Biy-Khem with me. 
Walk outside of civilization.

http://youtu.be/vH_UsVPgrFk
http://youtu.be/2Sbhn8h9ZTI
http://youtu.be/wcsu0wEMRMk
http://youtu.be/Lk1lNybSXgc
http://youtu.be/zIfQn6fzSf8
http://youtu.be/Ev_kZ26mpdc

Video: Vladimir Ryaposov, Aleksander Bobrovskiy.
Music by Vladimir Ryaposov.


----------



## pkbenny (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.*

Wow awesome nature! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VladimirR (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.*



pkbenny schrieb:


> Wow awesome nature! Thanks for sharing!



Ich bin froh, dass Sie mochte mein Video unten. Danke!


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.*

Hi,

beautiful surroundings and nice fish.

So far I recognized Xarius and Lenok.

Keep on.


----------



## wacko (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.*

hey vladimir nice vid! but one question: do you drown your cows?


----------



## VladimirR (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.*



wacko schrieb:


> hey vladimir nice vid! but one question: do you drown your cows?



Sorry, ich verstehe Ihre Frage nicht?


----------



## wacko (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.*

i know that its normal in many countys to let the fish choke down insteat of killing it in a appropriate way. to me choking down a fish is almost like drowning a cow :-/


----------



## VladimirR (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Video report.FULL HD Fishing grayling. Siberia.*



wacko schrieb:


> i know that its normal in many countys to let the fish choke down insteat of killing it in a appropriate way. to me choking down a fish is almost like drowning a cow :-/



So man is created! All people eat cow meat and fish. There are vegetarians, to each his own.


----------

